# with all the deals done now onto the trades.



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

we now have alot of forwards and i do mean alot and need to clear some out some how. Did Fox retire yet?

guards
kb
sasha
rush
payton

forwards
george
odom
walton
butler
cook
grant
Fox

center
Marcus Douthit


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

We still need to try to re-sign Fisher or at least see what his head's at before we do anything else. I hope the Lakers are able to convince him to come back.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Whats next for the Lakers. 


I have no idea. Kupchak has gotta earn his money now. He's got to make our paint liveable. 

I would like Divac and I'd go after Tyson Chandler in trade. The lakers need a shot blocker we need an athletic young forward. 

With Chandlers stock low we need to jump in. 

I'd try and dangle Rush to see if they bite give them the heat's 1st rounder and see if we can deal. 

I think this kids gonna have a good career as a role playing shot blocker and rebounder. 

His above the rin play would blend well. 

Bulls want some perimeter scoring and Rush could provide it.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Whats next for the Lakers.
> 
> 
> ...


To get Chandler we'd probably have to give up Caron.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>erniejohnson</b>!
> 
> 
> To get Chandler we'd probably have to give up Caron.


I was thinking the same thing but was trying to avoid that conclusion.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

if we have to do it than we do it. that way we get chandlers salary and enough to maybe sign malone and fish back?

what about GP? i think if he stays around than fish is gone. gary has one year left on his deal (and maybe only one year left as a decent player) i think we need to deal him to chicago.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd rather go after someone like Keon Clark and not trade Butler.

Chandler might miss 40 games with injuries every year


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

how about the risky chandler for the risky george?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whips02</b>!
> how about the risky chandler for the risky george?


Bulls won't do that.

Chandler's upside > (x1233532321435) George's upside.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

george and payton for risky chandler?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Honestly I think we will end up getting Malone back or signing vlade


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

if we sign malone we only have 2 million to offer (i believe). whcih means no more FA's. we need to work out a trade.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Deals to rebuild the Lakers:

Payton and Fox for Dampier

Resign D Fisher

Resign Medvedenko

Split the MLE between Macijauskas and Ostertag

PG Fisher, Macijauskas, Vujanic
SG Kobe, Rush
SF Odom, Butler, George
PF Grant, Medvedenko, Walton
C Dampier, Ostertag

Kobe=MVP
Butler=6th man of the year


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

i would rather keep malone than ostertag and majacaca


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a trade I like:

Houston sends: Juwan Howard, Clarence Weatherspoon
LA sends: Brian Grant

The Rockets would love to have Grant as their starting PF even with his contract, he's exactly what Yao Ming needs next to him. Lakers can shop Howard to the Sonics and pick up a serviceable center like Jerome James or Calvin Booth and bring Butler off the bench. Starting lineup of

Payton
Kobe
Odom
Howard
James

Just a suggestion.

Edit: I mixed up Howard and Weatherspoon, you guys could start Kobe, Butler, Odom and have whatever Howard brings you as your center.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Here's a trade I like:
> 
> Houston sends: Juwan Howard, Clarence Weatherspoon
> ...


Heck to the NO.

Why would we want to get butter milk Howard and stifflike james , I'd rather have Grant at least he has a pulse. 

Juwan's weak defense and weak rebound numbers and hustle is irritating.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Heck to the NO.
> ...


But you can't win in the West without an offensive post presence, atleast Howard can score with his back to the basket and takes some of the pressure off of Kobe. What other reliable scorers do you have on this team besides Kobe and Odom? Why, we'll even throw ex-Laker Tyronn Lue into the trade as icing on the cake!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> But you can't win in the West without an offensive post presence, atleast Howard can score with his back to the basket and takes some of the pressure off of Kobe. What other reliable scorers do you have on this team besides Kobe and Odom? Why, we'll even throw ex-Laker Tyronn Lue into the trade as icing on the cake!


Yeah, Howard really worked wonders for T-Mac last year in Orlando.

Oh, wait........


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> But you can't win in the West without an offensive post presence, atleast Howard can score with his back to the basket and takes some of the pressure off of Kobe. What other reliable scorers do you have on this team besides Kobe and Odom? Why, we'll even throw ex-Laker Tyronn Lue into the trade as icing on the cake!


I wouldn't call Juwan a post presence more like tall man with the ability to shoot with his back to basket. 

We got Butler, GP and Rush to score.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Whats next for the Lakers.
> 
> 
> ...


Very funny:laugh: 

U gotta do much better for TC.Much better...


----------



## Stacka_Lee (Jul 9, 2004)

60 days before the rockets can deal howard as part of a package


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

just a suggestion scrap the chandler idea

Dalembert
and Eric Snow 
would be the guys that would work well with your team. Fisher is gone. Payton wants out. Chandler has been an injury case.

id trade george

id keep butler

have any trade ideas for this?


----------



## Stacka_Lee (Jul 9, 2004)

payton no longer wants out.

which honestly, regardless of how good they'll be next year, makes the clippers very fun to watch.

gp/bryant/caron/o'dom should be this year's heat - with the caveats that they're better, shouldn't have the slow start, and have no chance of flying under the radar.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i'm not sure exactly how this would go down..but i would prefer

Dalembert
Grant
Butler
Kobe
Snow

with rush and sasha around as guards
hopefully coming to terms with Karl for one more year.
and doing some trade to get Dalembert and Snow

Snow was great...at letting AI do his thing. We have a guy in LA that likes the ball.

And...expect caron butler to have a breakout year in this lineup. As well as dalembert. Let snow be the trusty floor general until sasha is ready


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

We should try our best to keep butler, odom, kb, rush, and sasha. These guys are our future and there are no doubts that these guys haven't finish developing their game except kb which i think is almost at max, but needs some leadership and maturity in him. We should throw GP, Fox, George, Cook, and Grant around to see if anyone bites.

list of good big men out there 
chris anderson
Dalembert
Dampier
Ilgauskas
Mihm
Nesterovic
Ostertag
Ratliff


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spiraling</b>!
> We should throw GP, Fox, George, Cook, and Grant around to see if anyone bites.


agreed. and float picks 2

Dalembert and chandler have been in rumor mills

anderson is restricted and will be back
nesterovic i think the spurs like
ostertag.... actually depends on what he $$$
Ratiff...yea id love him...run me a proposal that gets him

ive suggested dampier and van exel from golden state...its possible


----------



## rogue_nine82 (Jul 3, 2003)

I hate to be the pessimist, but do you guys realise we have the makings of a _Leastern _ conference team now that plays in the west?

This lineup is only slightly different than what we had in the 2002-03 season and we know how that started out. Kobe is not good enough to carry us by himself and we really don't have the ability to sigh any or trade for any marquee players? 

Dalembert? he couldn't dominate in the East, why do we want him.

Ostertag? Plz....6 points 5 rebs a game, is not gonna do it, but it is better than what we have now. 

Dampier? I like him....he could have a breakout season, but can we give up something to get him.

And for all the talk about caron, lamar and brian having a breakout year, recall that this is the Miami heat core, in the Western conference. These guys didn't play .500 bball last year and I can't see them providing another scoring option other than Kobe.

Sorry for the rant..but this whole Shaq and Kobe thing has me depressed. 

I think im just gonna go stick my head in the sand and forget that this year even happened.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Dampier might have to sign for the MLE. 

The Hawks are the only team with cap space to sign him for more...but would they?

If they don't, the Warriors aren't interested in a sign and trade, so he might not have a choice.

But the real problem is that 2 of our 3 best players play the same position (Odom and Butler) Can we really afford to bring Butler off the bench? Do we really want to play Odom at the 4? 

I guess if we could somehow steal Dampier it would make up a little bit for Odom's weakness at the 4, but it's too risky.

This offseason will show us whether or not Mitch has what it takes.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

with what we are willing to trade...we can only acquire so much this offseason.

Would I start Lamar Odom at Power Forward? The USA Dream Team basketball Forward? Yes I would. Am I trying to find young talent to replace Grant at Center? Yes I am. Is Dalembert a rising star that is meeting his potiental at a young age? Yes he is.
Is Eric Snow a better fit for LA then Gary Payton. I think so. Should Bulter come off the bench. No

If you make a few deals for Dalembert and Snow. Bring back Malone. And do a few other things. Should you be worried about your team. No, you should be excited to see what Kobe Bryant and crew can do. Because he is the best player in basketball right now.

And you would finally have a cast of role players. So two people dont have to do it all in order for you to win a basketball game.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> If you make a few deals for Dalembert and Snow.


It would be impossible to get Dalembert without giving up Odom.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I disagree Wilt.

76ers want payton? george? Slava?
picks?

yea they likely do. 
That would also help them (w/ george) to trade away Big Dog. 

You dont need to send odom.. dalembert is someone they are floating for less I believe.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> I disagree Wilt.
> 
> 76ers want payton? george? Slava?
> ...


Why would the 76ers want Payton? They are not a contending team, and they already have a PG in Snow.

George has very little value right now.

Slava is a FA.

Payton, Fox, and George wouldn't be enough salary wise ( I think) to take Robinson alone off their hands. And his contract expires anyway. Why take on scrubs for Dalembert when you can dump him after this year for free?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i know what slava is. I dont want Big Dog for LA.
I'm not saying this is what I would do if I was Philly. I'm just suggesting what they would do.

Would they bring in payton to play with iverson. Yes. Would they bring in george if they wanted to trade big dog to another team (not LA) Maybe. Would they take draft picks? Yea they would. DO i think they really want slava. Yes I do. sign him and trade him. Slava does it especially to get lots of pt.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I for one am excited to Kobe and Odom play together.

Very few if any trade situations in which I would deal odom. He isn't a great defensive specialist but he gets the job done, and any other pf we get to replace him isn't going to stop duncan from scoring 25 to 30 pts a game.

What Odom can do, is provide huge miss matches on the offensive end, because he can take any PF in the league off the dribble. If you put someone as quick as him, then they won't be big enough to guard his shots.

Odom worked out a lot and is muscular and strong. Did you see Odom last year, the guy got jacked since he left the clippers.

As for Center, I am not really concerned, we can stick anyone there. It's not like the rest of the league has their primary scoring coming from the center position other then Miami and Houston.

If we are worried about front court D, we can try to sign Malone back for a temp solution. Or we can go after Chris Andersen and hope the Nuggets don't match. Andersen would be perfect for us IMO, the guy doesn't need the ball in his hands to be effective. He'll get boards, block shots, provide weak side help on D, get a couple of open dunk from passes from Lamar or Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> just a suggestion scrap the chandler idea
> 
> Dalembert
> and Eric Snow


Yes, yes, yes. Very good idea.

GP and Cook for Dalembert and Snow? I dunno, the Lakers wouldn't want to give up Butler in that deal, maybe a pick could be added from the Lakers end.

PG: Eric Snow...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Kareem Rush
SF: Caron Butler...Devean George...Luke Walton...Rick Fox
PF: Lamar Odom...Brian Grant
C: Samuel Dalembert...FA

I'm sure we would jump on that trade if we had the chance. However, if Odom was at SF, we'd have to deal Butler/George and Fox. Would Caron really be happy about coming off the bench?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, yes. Very good idea.
> ...


if it takes a sign and trade or a pick to do the deal...id say lets do it. Butler shouldnt be for sale.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> if it takes a sign and trade or a pick to do the deal...id say lets do it. Butler shouldnt be for sale.


Yeah, I wouldn't like us to trade Caron at all. Especially since he JUST got here. However, if we need a big guy, it may come down to that. A deal with the Clippers for Chris Wilcox might be our only option.

Hopefully, we'll be able to sign some guys out of this group...

Vlade Divac
Erick Dampier
Chris Mihm
Gary Trent
Keon Clark
Stromile Swift 
Greg Ostertag


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hell, we should offer Tractor Traylor a contract. He's a fatass, but he can rebound and score in the paint. We'd only play him like 6-10mpg.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

arthur johnson...went undrafted

trent is a min. contract guy 11th or 12th man.

Better than Brian Cook. He is soft.

I'd do a deal for Swift. I dont care if he is 6'9. He can play f/c

Lamar Odom f
Caron Bulter f
Kobe Bryant g

thats all in stone...IMO

the only question is who plays pg and C

I think the 76ers would like to talk.

one name that hasnt been mentioned. 6th man type guy. Marcus Fizer. Injuries have held this Charles Barkley "replica" back.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

There's no chance in hell we get Dalembert. Why would Philly give him up. 

I would take him in a heartbeat but there's no chance we could get him. 

And this notion that we can play anyone at the Center and pf spot is a joke. 

I'd sign Divac of that group of players listed and I'd look hard at trying to get Chris Anderson. We need a shot blocker.

I think we're gonna have to get out and run but we're gonna need to play tough as nails perimeter defense. 

Odom is a small forward. He can't play 4 out West. We need Grant to play our 4 spot and Divac to jam up 5. 

I'd really try and dump GP. We need a defender at the 1 not an overdribbling aging pg. 

*Players with value * 

Butler-alot of value
Rush-some value
Walton-slight value
GP-alot of value

I say we dump Slava, George we're stuck with. 

Kobe and Odom are untouchable. As is Grant

I like Grant he shut down Yao Ming in a game I saw last season he compete's like hell on the defensive end, I'm keeping him at all cost unless we get one of the star pf.

I'd go after Damon Jones to run point. He can shoot it pass it and is solid on defense.

I agree we should keep Butler I got a feeling stardom is ahead for that kid, but to get good players you have to move good players.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> There's no chance in hell we get Dalembert.


they are shopping him. its that simple.
we have guys and draft picks to offer. And would they like Gary Payton. I believe so. 

There is no chance in hell you think the Lakers should be able to acquire him for what we have to offer.

I'd be hard pressed to trade him myself. But i'm not philly. And they offered him up for injury ridden tyson chandler.

So there is a chance here on earth


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> they are shopping him. its that simple.
> ...


1st of all this is the 1st I'm hearing of Dalembert being shopped around where did you here this. 

If that were true which I doubt I'd go after the kid because he rebounds and blocks shots. We don't need him to score.

When you say we who do you mean the Nuggets or Lakers. 

Got any sources for where you heard they're shopping Dalembert.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=101957&highlight=dalembert

thats an article clip...you can look up more if you want.

So if we offered picks and payton...and slava sign and trade
**** you can have cook 2

we could land snow and dalembert


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

chris anderson
Dalembert
Dampier
Ilgauskas
Mihm
Nesterovic
Ostertag
Ratliff

out of this list the only ones that i think we might be able to get is chris anderson, mihm, and ostertag.

Dalembert: George, cook or fox + a first round pick maybe for D and Snow.

Dampier: foyle gets 36mil or 42mil or something around that and dampier out play foyle more than 10x this season so i doubt he'll accept 5mil. Plus Dampier is lazy A$$ I watch him all the time in the bay area and he only work hard last season to raise his stocks. Van Exel + Dampier is not possible because Van Exel's contract is pretty dam big i think.

Ilgauskas: I don't see the cav giving him up with Booooooooozer gone. He's the only decent big man in their lineup right now.

Nesterovic: One the spurs luv him, two no way will the spurs will help us without ripping us, three just forget it.

Ostertag: he's out there and looks like no one is paying any attention to him. 

Ratliff: We have to trade away one of our good players and It will be hard to match the salary.

I CAN'T THINK OF ANY BIG MAN THAT WE CAN GET WITHOUT TRADING ONE OF OUR GOOD PLAYERS.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Philadelphia trades: PG Eric Snow (10.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 6.9 apg in 36.2 minutes) 
PF Marc Jackson (9.4 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.8 apg in 27.2 minutes) 
C Samuel Dalembert (8.0 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 26.8 minutes) 
Philadelphia receives: PG Gary Payton (14.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.5 minutes) 
SF Devean George (7.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.8 minutes) 
PF Brian Cook (4.4 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.6 apg in 12.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -1.3 ppg, -5.6 rpg, and -0.5 apg. 

L.A. Lakers trades: PG Gary Payton (14.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.5 minutes) 
SF Devean George (7.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.8 minutes) 
PF Brian Cook (4.4 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.6 apg in 12.6 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PG Eric Snow (10.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 6.9 apg in 82 games) 
PF Marc Jackson (9.4 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.8 apg in 22 games) 
C Samuel Dalembert (8.0 ppg, 7.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: +1.3 ppg, +5.6 rpg, and +0.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED Plus add a 1st round pick from LA to Philly

Lakers take Jackson's sizable (overpaid) contract. 
They get snow and Dalembert

From what I've read obrien wants to expand Kenny Thomas's role. Which I think is a good idea anyways. Which means "Big Dog" who isnt all that highly tradable may be on the move. I only came up with this after reading the style O'brien wants to play. So guys like George and Thomas would pick up most of Big Dog's minutes. And Big Dog would probably be traded for the big man they want. From the Dalembert rumors (and of course theyd really love to unload the Jackson salary) he might not be the one they want in their rotation.

Gary Payton (who will bounce back)
and AI
would be a good back court...if they wanted to play together.

Just an idea. Likely only possible if 76ers had a place to send Glenn Robinson. AKA mr. no defense


----------

